# Windows 7 (64 bit):  COM Surrogate funktioniert nicht mehr



## Icuk73 (6. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo Zusammen,

hab ja jetzt endlich Windows neu installiert.

Jetzt bekomme ich immer wieder obige Fehlermeldung?!?!

In Google hab ich schon Lösungen (Teils für Vista) gefunden. Aber scheinbar funktioniert das nicht.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen wie ich das weg bekomme.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Icuk73 (8. September 2012)

Problem ist gelöst! Hab noch was gefunden. Hängt bei mir mit Acronis 2013 zusammen.

Hier ist der Link:

Tipparchiv - Nach Installation von Acronis True Image 2013 Fehlermeldung wegen Com Surrogate - WinTotal.de


----------



## Icuk73 (8. September 2012)

Mist zu früh gefreut. hat nicht hingauen


----------



## Inzersdorfer (8. September 2012)

Das liegt üblicherweise an einer Shellerweiterung, also an einem Programm oder einer Funktion die in das Explorer Kontextmenü integriert wird, oder an einem AV Codec, eines anderen Herstellers als MS.

Einen Hinweis kann ein Blick in die Ereignisanzeige liefern, rechtsklick auf den entsprechenden Eintrag, Reiter Details, 
hier steht nach Anwendungsname: hostdll.exe Fehlermodulname: eine .dll die dafür verantwortlich sein sollte.

•Screenshots Win7/Vista:
Das Snipping Tool und befindet sich im Startmenü unter "Zubehör" - oder einfach im Startmenü-Suchfeld "Snip" eingeben. Es öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster. Hinter dem Button "Neu" befinden sich mehrere Optionen, wie der Screenshot erstellt werden soll - per Auswahl mit der Maus, rechteckig oder frei Hand, aktives Fenster oder Vollbild.
Wähle aktives Fenster.  Dann wird auch nur die Fehlermeldung aufgenommen, ohne Hintergrund!


----------



## Icuk73 (12. September 2012)

Hallo,

der Fehler kommt immer wieder. Nerv.

Ich hoffe dass ich irgendwann den Fehler beseitigen kann.


----------

